# Prostate Bx



## marymartelloni (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a question in regards to Prostate Bx 55700 from what I understand 66450 (nerve block) is bundled into the 55700 if billing for it would it have to be an addtional block or Medical Nec,,, Example
Dr is doing the 55700 for elevated PSA and then in procedure note uses the DX of Neoplasm 239.9 for the block,,only one block is administered and the Dr is modifying the 66450 with 59.  Does this support it or is it on shaky ground as I suspect


----------



## elenax (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess you mean *64450* because *66450 *is not a valid code...on the *CCI* under the CPT 55700 the 64450 is listed with a '*1'* which mean that you can override it with a 59 *if *you have enough documentation to proof that it was a separate procedure, otherwise it will be included.


----------



## lamador225@hotmail.com (Oct 30, 2013)

*CPT 64450/64430 and 55700*

Can a 47 modifier be use on 55700 and appealed for additional payment?

Thanks, 
Laura


----------

